# Cough medicine as a fat loss aid



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've heard about it. Googled it and not really found much info.

Can anyone shed some light on it please?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I've heard about it. Googled it and not really found much info.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on it please?


Not Sure if SRS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Not Sure if SRS


Srs


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Ephedrine??


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

U mean chest eze?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> Ephedrine??


Something along those lines I think yeah.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> U mean chest eze?


Maybe yeah.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

You sure your not confusing losing weight with getting high ?

I know u can get high off some cough syrup.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

That's it chest eez


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> You sure your not confusing losing weight with getting high ?
> 
> I know u can get high off some cough syrup.


Lol no. I did once drink 3 bottles in a day when I was ill and got fvcked up.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Chest EZE,

Sizzurp on the otherhand is prometh with Codeine.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol no. I did once drink 3 bottles in a day when I was ill and got fvcked up.


Lol, my mrs drunk too much cough syrup once was hallucinating, that **** ****s you up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Buy Do-Do ChestEze | 9 Tablets | £1.95

These?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Buy Do-Do ChestEze | 9 Tablets | £1.95
> 
> These?


yup combined with 200mg caffeine and 2 asprin and bobs your uncle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> yup combined with 200mg caffeine and 2 asprin and bobs your uncle


Coolio


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

down a couple of bottles of codeine linctus cough syrup, you'll be too high to eat.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Did a bottle of Robitussin long time ago.

Dunno what was in it, but it fvcked me up.

:thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Calpol.. Would be age appropriate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Calpol.. Would be age appropriate :lol:


Pensioner lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Buy Do-Do ChestEze | 9 Tablets | £1.95
> 
> These?


Those are the ones mate. Take 1-2 a day.

Combine with 1 (200mg) of these a day CAFFEINE TABLETS | 200mg & 100mg | Various Sizes - Pre Workout & Fat Loss | eBay

and 1 of these per day Life Extension, Aspirin, Low Dose, 81 mg, 300 Enteric Coated Tablets | eBay


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm convinced high rep coughing burns lots of calories so this is counterproductive. It's Benson & Hedges you need.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pensioner lol


Not yet...cheeky


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm convinced high rep coughing burns lots of calories so this is counterproductive. It's Benson & Hedges you need.


Good appetite suppressant. I already smoke.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Not yet...cheeky


For me I meant lol


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Do they have the same buzz as Eph?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you been living in a cave for the last 10 years? Lol

ECA stack works mate, use it towards the end of your cut


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Just buy the eca stack from your local neighbourhood source all 3 in one handy tab.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

> Those are the ones mate. Take 1-2 a day.
> 
> Combine with 1 (200mg) of these a day CAFFEINE TABLETS | 200mg & 100mg | Various Sizes - Pre Workout & Fat Loss | eBay
> 
> and 1 of these per day Life Extension, Aspirin, Low Dose, 81 mg, 300 Enteric Coated Tablets | eBay


What is the dosage of Eph in these mate? Any idea?

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Have you been living in a cave for the last 10 years? Lol
> 
> ECA stack works mate, use it towards the end of your cut


Ban off you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Just buy the eca stack from your local neighbourhood source all 3 in one handy tab.


Source? I'm fvcking natty mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sciatic said:


> What is the dosage of Eph in these mate? Any idea?
> 
> Cheers


18mg IIRC mate.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

> 18mg IIRC mate.


Cheers mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Source? I'm fvcking natty mate


I thought you was mate I knew your first trenlog was a plan to blacken your natty name!! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I thought you was mate I knew your first trenlog was a plan to blacken your natty name!! Lol


Lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

In b4 "my FelonE chesteeze! fat burn log log 

We all know it's coming :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Use the 1:10:4 (E/C/A) ratio for the best results


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> In b4 "my FelonE chesteeze! fat burn log log
> 
> We all know it's coming :thumb:


You know it makes sense lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey..have u tried Vic vapor rub...improve dat chest :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hey..have u tried Vic vapor rub...improve dat chest


I put loads of it under my eyes for a laugh once......... I wasn't laughing.

Couldn't open my eyes for about 3 hours.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I put loads of it under my eyes for a laugh once......... I wasn't laughing.
> 
> Couldn't open my eyes for about 3 hours.


Lol u div why...just why?

I know someone who put it in the nether region..but had got mixed up with tigers eye balm ..don't think it had the same affect lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol u div why...just why?
> 
> I know someone who put it in the nether region..but had got mixed up with tigers eye balm ..don't think it had the same affect lol


Same reason I snorted Hot Pepper Sauce.

I'm a [email protected]


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm on these now and find them pretty tame. Did 3 Chesteze 400mg caffeine and 300mg aspirin before gym on Sunday went home and ate as normal didn't really feel any different


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Same reason I snorted Hot Pepper Sauce.
> 
> I'm a [email protected]


Nah all real men have had a kebab and hot chilli on there fingers... Wipe eye for whatever reason... Pain can rival stepping on a three pin plug 

ya wanna try snorting red aftershock off a teaspoon... It's as bad but ta don't get a cold for a year after


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> I'm on these now and find them pretty tame. Did 3 Chesteze 400mg caffeine and 300mg aspirin before gym on Sunday went home and ate as normal didn't really feel any different


I'd be off my tits if I took that much, 1 chesteeze tab and 150mg caffeine does for me lol... I'd be reliving days gone by on phet if I took that! Ravers unite!!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I started on one then within a week knocked it up to 3.. Mate at work was buzzing in 1/10/4 I drink a lot of coffee tho so may have a high tolerance?!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

ECA is a bit crap if you ask me. If you are on AAS get some t3 in ya!


----------

